# ibm ThinkCentre E50 type 8774 audio driver



## chester-lad (May 1, 2011)

hi all having a right job getting the sound to work on s ibm type 8774 i have been on ibm website downloaded Realtek AC97 audio driver it installs but i get no sound have tried older ver with no luck. i did download everest home and got a report and it says i have SiS 7012 Audio Device but i have tried it but will not install . 

my report 

Summary 





*Computer:* 


Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 


OS Service Pack Service Pack 3 


DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 


Computer Name ARCADE-9E9E9EA9 


User Name ARCADE 

*Motherboard:* 


CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 3066 MHz (23 x 133) 


Motherboard Name Unknown 


Motherboard Chipset SiS 661FX/GX 


System Memory 992 MB (DDR SDRAM) 


BIOS Type Award Modular (08/07/06) 


Communication Port Communications Port (COM1) 


Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 

*Display:* 


Video Adapter SiS Mirage Graphics (32 MB) 


3D Accelerator SiS 330 Mirage Integrated 


Monitor NEC FT500 [15" LCD] (320182333032) 

*Multimedia:* 


Audio Adapter SiS 7012 Audio Device 

*Storage:* 


IDE Controller SiS PCI IDE Controller 


IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 


Disk Drive WDC WD800JD-08MSA1 (74 GB, IDE) 


SMART Hard Disks Status OK 

*Partitions:* 


C: (NTFS) 72229 MB (10900 MB free) 

*Input:* 


Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 


Mouse HID-compliant mouse 

*Network:* 


Network Adapter Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC 

*Peripherals:* 


USB1 Controller SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller 


USB1 Controller SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller 


USB1 Controller SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller 


USB2 Controller SiS 7002 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller 


USB Device USB Human Interface Device 

DMI 




[ BIOS ] 

*BIOS Properties:* 


Vendor LENOVO 


Version 40KT24A 


Release Date 08/07/2006 


Size 512 KB 


Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120 


Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS 


Supported Standards DMI, APM, ACPI, PnP 


Expansion Capabilities PCI, AGP, USB 
[ System ] 

*System Properties:* 


Manufacturer LENOVO 


Product 877476G 


Serial Number LY0835X 


Universal Unique ID 060A2805-4D0C7D61-60A70016-E67493CF 


Wake-Up Type Power Switch 
[ Motherboard ] 

*Motherboard Properties:* 


Manufacturer LENOVO 


Product GA-8S661FXM-775 
thank you all in advance .


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Are there any other driver problems? Check Device Manager for errors.

Is this after re-installing Windows or did the sound just stop working?

*ThinkCentre E50 Drivers*


----------



## chester-lad (May 1, 2011)

hi i never had the sound working as PC needed a hard drive . i have done a fresh install of windows xp pro . all other drivers are ok . it does say in control panel that the sound is working but no sound when i use speakers or head phones on the front .


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

In Device Manager what is listed under Sound Hardware...?

Uninstall the Realtek driver and try the driver* here*


----------



## chester-lad (May 1, 2011)

hi i tried that but will not installed just closes .


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Does it close after running the Setup.exe?

What is listed in Device Manager under Sound Hardware...?

Can you post a screenshot of your Device Manager?


----------

